# verizon



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

any of you guys do any work with VERIZON? seems this is latest battleground in management/ labor relations. old landline telecom and U.S. auto companies days are over. or at least changing. comments.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

My brother is a Verizon lineman. Every time contract negotiations come up, they're forced to strike. It is a management negotiation technique, and it always fails for them, but still they try. In the last attempt, the CEO wanted to bonus himself the exact amount the company wouold have saved had the union accepted the last, best and final offer. 

At this point, as of the last contract, all new hires since do not get the benefits or the pension the previous hires got. There isn't much left to "give back."


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i tell these young guys DONT depend on anything/anybody 100% for your retirement. get your own IRA acct. co. pension plans slowly disappearing. we have 401k. co. matches .25/1.00. better than nothing i reckon.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

We do a lot of work for Verizon and were asked this past week if they vote to strike would we honor their line. Not sure how it is going to work out for them. I believe their dead line was today.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When things are tight I can see management asking for concessions, What frost my cajonies is when a CEO gets a record bonus as he demands cuts from employees. Especially less retirement, Retirement is what 38 years should get you. If you promise my nothing than so be it. But do not promise me something when I was hired and then try to renegotiate it away later. A PROMISE IS A PROMISE.

And Congress screws our soldiers all the GD time. Taking away or modifying bennies that were promised years ago. They also change laws for savings all the time changing our benefits for retirement.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I was told a couple weeks back that Verizon was looking to get rid of their real estate maintenance people and go over to contract workers. They were supposed to arrange buy outs with the longer term employees. The company that wants to pick up their work is manned by retired Verizon people from what I am told. In NJ it would be @35 people that would be terminated.


----------



## the_full_monty (Aug 2, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> We do a lot of work for Verizon and were asked this past week if they vote to strike would we honor their line. Not sure how it is going to work out for them. I believe their dead line was today.


I know verizon local 827 is a closed shop here in nj. But if they strike i think there should be no question on supporting them. We do support them they are IBEW after all.

U nions 
S upport 
A mericans


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

the_full_monty said:


> I know verizon local 827 is a closed shop here in nj. But if they strike i think there should be no question on supporting them. We do support them they are IBEW after all.
> 
> U nions
> S upport
> A mericans


I know about 827 and I agree. I wouldn't normally cross the line but, we handle the 9-1-1 call centers and my bosses were trying to figure out how it works when we have a contracted response time. If they strike I will have to talk to a BA and see what's up.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

as a investor(small) i was surprised to learn that the largest group of GM shareholders is active and retired UAW members. verizon pays large dividend. does verizon rank and file have stock purchase plan? complicates matters somewhat. hope the verizon goose dont get hurt too bad.


----------

